# The adventures of W. Wolfie...



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

A couple weeks ago a critter arrived at my door. Lo and behold, it was a werewolf! He told me that he came to live at my house in Pittsburgh cause we have really cool sports teams and a beautiful city skyline. He seemed pretty nice, and kinda cool so I told him he could stay.

As we were hanging out on the porch sippin' a brew, I thought he was a-okay thought I'd document some of W.Wolfie's adventures. We begin with a ride along with me at work. We had a blast!

W. Wolfie wanted to drive the police car. I told him he'd need a booster seat.









Since I wouldn't let him drive, he wanted to work the car computer. I told him that he would have to jump around to type the letters and he would like like he was playing one of those dance games.









So we tried having him on the police radio. At first he did great talking, but when he got excited, he howled! 









We rode around for a while looking for bad guys. He is very safety conscious.









He was really excited and wanted to learn how to shoot a shotgun.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

He was singing "Bad Boys, Bad Boys" while he was checking out the cells.









W. Wolfie had so much fun, we topped off his visit with chocolate. He really likes Hershey bars.









Until the next adventure...


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

S w e e t!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'll say it again - I LOVE these pictures and the stories!:jol: The seatbelt shot is a total hoot - or howl


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm so glad W. Wolfie is happy in his new home. 

He has a secret though, he's really a Ravens and Caps fan.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Oh Tina! He is unbelievable and soooo cute! He is a bad a$$ just like I know you are. You two are perfection in the same way. Just perfect, for real!!!!


----------

